# (WANING ROLE PLAY DISCUSSION) The magic of RP



## Angellothefox (Apr 21, 2016)

OOC
[First off waning this is not a role play it is meanly talking about role play it is a role play discussion so sorry]

OK lets begin Role Play is a exelent place to meet and conect with people through the internet and you can also do it at the furmeets or conventions.
Sure you may get a few odd looks but if the person at you are doing it with is OK with it then there is no harm.

RP brings two furries at do not know each other together and when you do RP in PM's with people you tend to find your own style on how to do things.

Some people are quite gental when it comes to RP like *Gose for a plesent walk in the sun*
Others take it a step therther 18+ CENSORED!

Most of the RP you will see is genrally a PG at caters for a younger audience. But has a little thrill in there for a older audience. 15+ RP is around but you will have to look else where because you will not find it on FA forums.
Finally most 18+ RPs not all but I would guess most are done in PM's because it is strikly between you and that furry or who ever you are role playing with?

Everyone has there own style like I said and mine has a little kink to it I found. 
Of course do not ask for this in FA forums because the least I can do for a PG is this.
*I tie you up with toilet role at is weak and I stick selotape/sticky tape to secure it. "you will never escape now" I laughed!*

So there is diffrent types of RP and I will list some but not all
Babyfur.

Stroking/petting/bellyrubbing.

Tickling. 

Role play where you could die!

Role play where you will not die!

18+.

Puppy play or treating another charectore like a dog.

Genral chat like *Slides a cookie under the table*.

Brony RP.

Furry RP.

You can really get to know a person better by RP. Of course your not going to know everything but it is a nice bonding experience to be in a fake situation with ether 1 to 1 or a whole group of people.

I have done a more Xtream Role Play I have done Fools and Heros which is a Live Action Role Play.
Think about lord of the rings then think about us acting it out with fome swords and wooden shields.
If you want a furry version just try to look around to see if your convention at you are at has any of those things.

Live Action Role Play or LARP's for short offers more then just bonding it offers great experience chances to meet new people and learn there in charectore and out of charector names.
If there is no furry LARP you can always make up your own you will need a note book and a pen and 10 people.

For me when I role play I fell like I know that person a little more better.
It veries for me though.

So try it out the beginers will probably give you something soft to work with. No deths just a belly rub or tickle or something at is reather easy.

The people who have RP before will give you a more wider experience.

The intermedia RP will put you in so many situations may.

The pro's will give you a wide adventure and might walk you though if you are new to RP.



So what RP have you had?
Was it interesting?
Please tell me down bellow.
You can tell me the adult 18 once as well. Just put censored so I know what your talking about.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2016)

magical battle RP, which is pretty fun but very time consuming. PS "I was an dark mage most of the time hehe"


----------

